# Carma IPO Obedience 11/15/14



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Wrapping up trial season. I'm really happy with how she's coming along. ?

http://m.youtube.com/watch?list=UUej_BHg9iAW0obB7jQfr89w&v=UGxy5YduFUA


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Trying to embed..


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks great. Some hard work went into that.


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Love it


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Wow Carma is looking good as usual!! 
Great work!


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

Looking great! From the looks of it, there are quite a few people at that club. That is good to see.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Looking good! Hows the little man doing?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I really like the music you chose for your video. well done


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

As always, great job  That's really nice heeling.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

She looks fantastic! Love her extension in her fuss! Very well done!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone 



ShenzisMom said:


> Looking good! Hows the little man doing?


Boaz (now Banzai) is with Jason (from this board, actually!) due to some changes in circumstances. Maybe he'll keep updated with him here!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Im sorry to hear. You seemed quite taken with the tyke...


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Lookin' sharp! Are you done trialing for the year?

Are you wearing a Carhartt vest? How did you get the music to stay on your video? LOL unrelated but inquiring minds....

Planning on breeding Ms. Carm soon?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

FG167 said:


> Lookin' sharp! Are you done trialing for the year?
> 
> Are you wearing a Carhartt vest? How did you get the music to stay on your video? LOL unrelated but inquiring minds....
> 
> Planning on breeding Ms. Carm soon?



Thanks! Trying for IPO2 this weekend and thinking about ending on that. There's another trial in December but I don't know how I feel about December trials in NY lol.

Yes it's. Carhartt vest. My absolute favorite piece of clothing right now haha. And I have no idea why they left my music...Maybe because it's a remix?

Carm will get X-rays done early January, so the verdict is still out on the breeding. Cross your fingers all is well!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> Thanks! Trying for IPO2 this weekend and thinking about ending on that. There's another trial in December but I don't know how I feel about December trials in NY lol.
> 
> Yes it's. Carhartt vest. My absolute favorite piece of clothing right now haha. And I have no idea why they left my music...Maybe because it's a remix?
> 
> Carm will get X-rays done early January, so the verdict is still out on the breeding. Cross your fingers all is well!



Ahhhh good luck! I saw I think tracking was 99? I hope she does equally well in following two phases! Yeah...I don't know if I'd mess with Dec in NY - on the other hand, Dec in GA is prime time! lol

Hmmmm, I might have to look into that - looks like it would work great in the winter! 

Good luck! I had not-so-good-luck there but Carmy is a better dog than K so it will be better all around if she's breedable LOL


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Love your videos, always so fun to watch and very inspirational! Huge congrats once again on the IPO2 and high scores!!! Maybe she'll do the IPO3 tracking portion off leash?  

I am very excited to see those passing hip scores in January and hear about your breeding plans, when you have something more definite in mind.


----------

